
Show HN: Whispe.rs – Easiest Way to Send Anonymous Text Messages - RepressedEmu
http://whispe.rs
======
shinri
That's interesting, I created a similar service but targeted at the Dota 2
scene.

[https://chattywizard.com](https://chattywizard.com)

Did you by chance look at spoiled.io before you created your service? That's
the service that inspired me :)

edit: if you sign up you get a free message!

~~~
RepressedEmu
Haha I actually stole the idea from dollarfuckyou.com but have yet to reach
his level of success. I hadn't heard of spoiled.io but from their FAQ I can
tell we have the same sense of humor. I'm actually planning to rebuild the
site with dropdown options rather than "send anything" since I think its too
much work for most people.

------
theoldkanye
How are you using Stripe without an SSL certificate on your website? I just
looked at the Stripe documentation, and it says you need to have an SSL
certificate on your site in order to use Stripe. Is that more of just a
suggestion than a requirement?

~~~
RepressedEmu
I'm using Stripe.js for the actual payment which uses SSL and sends the
payment info directly to Stripe without ever touching my servers.

------
RepressedEmu
Hey guys! I built this little tool after seeing all of your wonderful side
projects in a recent Ask HN post. I decided it was time I stopped working on
multiple large projects that I never wind up finishing and just build
something small. So here is the result of your inspiration and a few nights of
work :)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

~~~
brudgers
Curious about the technology stack since it seems suggestive of Whisper.

~~~
RepressedEmu
Well I think Whisper is more of a social sharing site while this tool is about
sending anonymous messages to a specific target number. As for the stack it is
Rails(which was probably overkill but I have yet to do much with Sinatra),
Twilio, with Stripe integration. I send the messages via Twilio and then use
their API to redact the logs so I can't see what people are messaging using
the service.

~~~
brudgers
Based on the anonymity aspect, I was thinking of Whisper Systems:
[https://whispersystems.org/](https://whispersystems.org/) Hence my curiosity
about the stack.

------
nicholas73
Great example of an ideal passive income project - low upfront costs, little
maintenance worry, and easily marketable.

I hope you circle back later to talk about your marketing and revenue figures.

~~~
RepressedEmu
Thanks! The hardest part right now is finding the right audience to put it in
front of.

I definitely will! Another benefit of actually finishing a project is being
able to share with others the challenges/successes/unexpected that happen
during.

------
sayurichick
please enable bitcoin support on stripe. Was about to test your service.

~~~
andirk
What about Square? I'd love to see BTC integration there.

~~~
RepressedEmu
There is already bitcoin integration. Click on the blue "Send Message" and
click on the bitcoin tab.

